# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  2016 > 201x , Pick and place ( source http://openpnp.org/)

## nhatson

khung máy tận dụng cái khung router cũ

part
kit xmega cho tinyg cnc control


bơm hút


vaccum head và motor quay xuyên trục

----------

duonghoang, Gamo, Mạch Việt

----------


## Nam CNC

chưa tiến triển gì , chỉ thấy được cái tóm gọn dự án cho anh em dễ theo dõi ... hình như dự án thế kỉ hay sao vậy chú Linh.

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, lên thêm cái trục x nà


nghỉ tết qua năm làm típ

----------


## Gamo

> vaccum head và motor quay xuyên trục


Ủa, con motor quay xuyên trục này từ China hả? Vaccuum nozzle của các hãng xịn như Juki khác với đầu ống kim tiêm như của con Ciquor ở chỗ nào vậy Linh?

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, con motor quay xuyên trục này từ China hả? Vaccuum nozzle của các hãng xịn như Juki khác với đầu ống kim tiêm như của con Ciquor ở chỗ nào vậy Linh?


cái đầu trong hình là của máy samsung cp45
aliexpress hết đó ah

----------

Gamo

----------


## inhainha

Ngoài lề 1 xíu. Mình mới tậu được cái Oscillocope Tektronix TDS220 mà chưa có probe. Bác tư vấn giúp cái probe phù hợp với cái oscillocope với. Cám ơn bác.

----------


## CKD

Cụ lụm đâu được con 100nHz mơ ước thế. Probe 100mHz thì cũng hơi kén chọn à nha.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, muốn ko, tau nhượng lại con TDS220 cho  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

> Cụ lụm đâu được con 100nHz mơ ước thế. Probe 100mHz thì cũng hơi kén chọn à nha.


Vô tình đi ngang thấy thiên hạ mua quá trời nên tranh thủ vớt 1 em, giá 2tr5 đó bác, không biết rẻ hay đắt nữa.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, ở đâu bán mà rẻ thế? Hàn Quốc hay VN hả bác?

----------


## inhainha

> Ủa, ở đâu bán mà rẻ thế? Hàn Quốc hay VN hả bác?


Hàn Quốc đó bác. Mình ko rành giá, thấy người ta bu đông mua nên tranh thủ làm 1 cái. Vòng đi vòng lại không còn cái nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc...  :Big Grin:  tưởng còn hàng bác ship về thì có 1 đám xếp hàng mua

----------


## inhainha

> Ặc ặc...  tưởng còn hàng bác ship về thì có 1 đám xếp hàng mua


Lô gần 30 cái. Mình cầm lên thấy nhẹ hẫng, lại không có probe, sợ đồ dỏm nên cũng không định mua. Nhưng thấy 4-5 đứa vô mua người 1-2 cái nên quyết định mua 1 cái ah. 2 tiếng sau quay lại thì hết trơn. Giá ở VN nhiêu vậy bác? Nếu được giá thì lần sau đi để ý mua. Mà không có probe chưa chắc dân mình mua. Xuống tiền 3-4 chai mà không đủ đồ thì đắn đo lắm.

----------


## Gamo

Hix...  hôm trước thấy bọn Nhật Tảo/Vĩnh Viễn bán 5tr bác ợ >.<

----------

inhainha

----------


## nhatson

> Ngoài lề 1 xíu. Mình mới tậu được cái Oscillocope Tektronix TDS220 mà chưa có probe. Bác tư vấn giúp cái probe phù hợp với cái oscillocope với. Cám ơn bác.


cụ cứ mua probe 150mhz hoặc 200mhz là ngon, tốt nhất là probe của tektronix luôn

----------

inhainha

----------


## nhatson

sau 5 tháng lên được có miếng nhôm

----------


## nhatson

nay có thêm ballscrew mount

----------


## Nam CNC

nhìn mấy cây visme của chú chán đời thiệt , mà thôi pick and play nó chỉ cần thế thôi.


Còn cái máy eboxy kia , đổi cây visme đi ( nhìn chịu không nổi ), ở nhà có 2 cây 20-5 nhìn mướt con mắt , cấp chính xác cao, hành trình 140-150mm , thích thì tui tài trợ cho, hẹn quán cafe Trung Nguyên đem ra luôn , bù lại nhanh nhanh cái dự án biến tần kia đê......

xin lổi tui hơi phủ phàng chứ nghe nhiều anh em đồn máy chú chạy kêu rít ghê quá.

----------

nhatson

----------


## solero

Tiến độ tới đâu rồi cụ? Nhanh nhanh hoàn thành như ku này đi:

----------


## nhatson

đang kiếm z siêu mini mà chưa ra

----------


## CKD

Cụ Gà ơi, giúp cụ NS một vé kìa.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, ông trùm cần bộ z như thế nào?

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, ông trùm cần bộ z như thế nào?


càng nhỏ càng tốt, cò 2 cái càng hay ah

----------


## CKD

@Gà mờ
Combo nhỏ mà dài thì hình như cụ có.
Cụ hổ trợ voi rồi kiếm luôn bà tưng giao để cụ NS tự sướng luôn ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, có là chắc chắn... mà nó nằm ở đâu là chuyện khác...

Để NS thi xong đi, tau cũng phải dỡ đống đồ ra kiếm nữa mà hiện tại thì đang làm biếng

PS: mà NS thi xong nhớ vụ biến tần nhé!!!  :Cool:  Giờ loại biến tần 3000Hz hết thấy bán luôn rồi

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, có là chắc chắn... mà nó nằm ở đâu là chuyện khác...
> 
> Để NS thi xong đi, tau cũng phải dỡ đống đồ ra kiếm nữa mà hiện tại thì đang làm biếng
> 
> PS: mà NS thi xong nhớ vụ biến tần nhé!!!  Giờ loại biến tần 3000Hz hết thấy bán luôn rồi


hehe stm32+cầu 3 phase là chạy phà phà roài, chờ em làm gì

----------


## CKD

Lão gì đấy hét chơi thoai. Làm gì có cái này chạy được đâu mà phà phà.
Ngoài ra cả đống airbearing & ceramic bearing đang chờ đây này  :Smile:  có thử phát pcb mill siêu tốc xem dao mua ở vn chịu nổi không he.

----------


## Gamo

> hehe stm32+cầu 3 phase là chạy phà phà roài, chờ em làm gì


Hix... motor 3 pha dòng 1-2A, tốc độ 3000rpm thì dễ, có hàng sẵn. Cầu 3 pha mà tới 10A, tốc độ 30,000rpm thì hơi chua á. Thế cần quan tâm đến những thứ gì ta? Break circuit? Giải nhiệt thế nào? Nếu từ 100V, 10A đổ xuống thì chọn MOSFET gì? IPM thì chọn con gì?

----------


## nhatson

> Hix... motor 3 pha dòng 1-2A, tốc độ 3000rpm thì dễ, có hàng sẵn. Cầu 3 pha mà tới 10A, tốc độ 30,000rpm thì hơi chua á. Thế cần quan tâm đến những thứ gì ta? Break circuit? Giải nhiệt thế nào? Nếu từ 100V, 10A đổ xuống thì chọn MOSFET gì? IPM thì chọn con gì?


10A 100V sang cứ chơi mấy con đời mới cho EV
IPM thì cứ hàng đang bán của ST và fairchild

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

cập nhật trục z
thanks cụ khanhkho đã kiếm dùm

----------


## nhatson

thêm chút tiến bộ

----------


## nhatson

các cụ cho em hỏi, sì gòn chỗ nào bán cái actutor điện như trong hình ko ah?

----------


## huynhbacan

Cục bên phải em thấy trong máy Cassette có đó ạ.

----------


## vietnamcnc

STNC là cái van 3 cửa của tàu khựa bán đầy ngoài mấy cái tiệm khí nén.

Cái còn lại không có thì mua cuộn coil cũng của bọn khí nén về bỏ con bù lon vào đi nhé!

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## Tuanlm

Cái STNC không chơi với chân không đc. Cái còn lại thì mình từng thấy ở Vĩnh Viễn.

----------


## nhatson

van em dùng loại trang 1 í

----------


## duonghoang

--- Cái này hở cụ, cái van khí em tháo trong cái đo huyết áp đeo cổ tay ah, mà chỉ có đóng mở, có 1 đầu vào, đầu kia ra ngoài luôn.

----------


## nhatson

EM KO thấy hình cụ duonghoang ơi

----------


## duonghoang

--- Sao em thấy bình thường mà ta

----------


## nhatson

em cần loại này , hành trình bao nhiêu, mua ở đâu ah?

----------


## nhatson

camera vision


vaccum valve, vaccum pump


strip feeder

----------

Gamo

----------


## congmanhtb

Trước cũng đã từng thử làm 1 em như bác chủ sau tìm được máy của TQ có 75tr chạy cũng được nên bỏ dự án luôn https://www.facebook.com/congmanhtb/...7754707664433/

----------

Gamo

----------

